# 16:10 Monitor Kaufberatung



## munira (14. Februar 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich suche nun schon sehr lang nach einem neuen Hauptmonitor.
Ich möchte unbedingt einen 16:10 Monitor, bitte keine Diskussion über Bildschirmformate starten, ich bin mir über die Vor- und Nachteile bewusst.

Generell scheint mir das Format ziemlich ausgestorben, zumindest wenn auch noch Spieletauglichkeit gegeben sein soll.

Ich habe meinen alten 16:10 Moni direkt neben meinem Asus 16:9 FullHd 23" stehen. 
Das Format gefällt mir einfach viel besser.
Verwendung ist 90% Gaming und 10% Unikram (das meiste am Laptop). 
Gespielt wird hauptsächlich LoL und hots, also MOBAs oder sowas sie Fortnite. Allerdings muss ich sagen wenn ich schon gutes Geld ausgebe möchte ich mir auch die Möglichkeit offen lassen mal CS oder Overwatch gut zocken zu können (ohne Profi-Anspruch).

Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 1060.

Er sollte am liebsten 2560x1600 auflösen. 
25" wären klasse, 27" ist für meinen kleinen Schreibtisch glaube ich zu groß aber etwas mehr als die 23" wären schon toll.

Der Plan ist Mobas auf schön hoher Auflösung zu spielen und die nächsten Jahre kann ich zur Not für die paar mal im Monat auch Shooter und AAA Games auf dem 23" in FullHd laufen lassen.

Mattes Display und kein Klavierlack wären wünschenswert aber keine Pflicht.

Da in diesem Bereich sehr viel Officelastiges verkauft wird und ich nicht sehr bewandert bin in Monitoren, habe ich einfach etwas Angst sehr viel für Office-Funktionen zu bezahlen die ich nicht brauche. Best bang for your buck oder wie sagt man, da kommt Ihr ins Spiel 

So ist das zum Beispiel der Fall bei dem DELL U2515H. Klingt genau nach dem was ich suche, zumindest nach meinem Kenntnisstand aber ob ich da zB zu viel Geld für Dinge bezahle die ich nicht nutze und es bessere Alternative evtl für weniger Geld gibg weiß ich eben nicht.

Außerdem bin ich über den Samsung LS24H 650GDU gestolpert aber ich kann absolut keine Informationen darüber finden 
Die Größe ist zwar etwas "klein" aber bei dem Preisunterschied eine Überlegung wert.

120x60x74cm sind die Maße von meinem Schreibtisch. (IKEA Leksvik)

Eine andere Überlegung wäre evtl auf einen 30" Monitor umzusteigen und auf zwei Monitore zu verzichten aber ich befürchte dass der Monitor bei dem Abstand viel zu groß ist.
Es gibt nämlich nur 16:10 in 24" und 30" bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen.

Ich freue mich auf Euren Input!

Grüße aus dem Norden!


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2018)

2560x1600 gibt es erst ab 30".
Also bleibt dir nur 1920x1200 und da gibt es im Prinzip nur 24".
Der von dir erwähnte Dell U2515H ist 16:9, also nicht das was du suchst.


----------



## munira (14. Februar 2018)

Oh das stimmt leider, ich hatte irgendwo 16:10 gelesen. schade, da wäre dann vllt noch der Dell U2415 oder der Umstieg auf einen großen Monitor aber da bin ich halt, wie gesagt, nicht sicher ob man da "von links nach rechts schaut"...
Danke Dir für die Antwort.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Februar 2018)

Ich sitze bequem zurück gelehnt ca. 90cm entfernt vor einem 32" und habe auch ne ähnliche Aufteilung von vielleicht 70% Gaming, 20% Unikram (btw, miese Relation, es sollte eigentlich 90% Uni sein ) und 10% für Filme, Serien etc.

"von links nach rechts schauen" hat man zwar, aber es ist jetzt auch nicht so extrem wie im Kino erste Reihe + Nackenschmerzen  Die Augen schauen schon mal nach links und mal nach rechts und auch mal nach unten und mal nach oben, aber dann auch nur um in der Regel die Spielwelt bisschen zu beobachten. Ich finde, dass die Größe die Immersion sogar um einiges verbessert. 
Eigentlich sind Deine Augen ja meistens auf deine Figur und ihrer direkten Umgebung(bei 3rd Person), oder in der Mitte des Bildschirms (bei 1st Person) während des Spielgeschehens fixiert, so dass Du bei einem größeren Bildschirm einfach nur noch mehr ins Spielgeschehen eintauchst, da der Blick dadurch weniger den Rand des Monitors und die dahinterliegende Wand oder Umgebung wahrnehmen kann.

Ich verstehe aber Deine Sorgen, Munira, weil ich auch vor kurzem noch vor dieser Entscheidung stand. Nur so ein Tipp, um es für dich vielleicht besser visualisieren zu können; Nimm ein Stück Pappe, oder ein Poster oder sonst etwas in der ungefähren Größe eines 30"er und versuch ihn bei dir am Platz wo der Monitor hin soll (in der Regel stehen ja Schreibtische meistens vor einer Wand, glaube ich ) mit Klebeband zu fixieren und lass es dann mal einfach auf dich wirken.

Was mich angeht; Ich dachte mir erst mal nur "Wow, wie riesig ist das denn?", mittlerweile kommt mir aber auch 27" wie Mäusekino vor, was zum reinen Arbeiten ja auch vollkommen ausreichend ist, aber für Entertainment wie Games und Filme zählt für mich die Formel: Je größer, desto besser


----------



## belle (14. Februar 2018)

Hi,
ich will dich hier nicht von 16:9 überzeugen, aber der  Unterschied ist doch nicht so groß wie zu 4:3 oder 21:9. 16:10 ist quasi  fast tot: Die Preise beginnen bei 700€ für einen 30" in 2560x1600. Der  Rest sind 24" Monitore in 1920x1200.
iiyama ProLite XB3070WQS-B1, 30" | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
Die  Alternative wäre ein 27" TFT in 2560x1440. Die gibt es in größerer  Auswahl bei günstigeren Preisen und du kannst noch zwischen GSync und  Freesync wählen, wenn das gewünscht wird. Das würde ich an deiner Stelle  überdenken. So kommst du wesentlich günstiger davon und hast eine  ebenso höhere Auflösung.
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Format: 16:9, Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS/IPS/IGZO/VA | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## XT1024 (14. Februar 2018)

munira schrieb:


> Ich möchte unbedingt einen 16:10 Monitor, bitte keine Diskussion über Bildschirmformate starten, ich bin mir über die Vor- und Nachteile bewusst.


Mit Nachteilen meinst du auch die nicht vorhandene Auswahl jenseits antiquierter 1920*irgendwas?




> Er sollte am liebsten 2560x1600 auflösen.


LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1600 (WQXGA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> 25" wären klasse, 27" ist für meinen kleinen Schreibtisch glaube ich zu groß


Nicht glauben, messen.  Ich dachte auch immer, dass 27" riesig ist, 24" gerade noch auf meinen Tisch passt aber das Maßband meinte, dass auch 32" passen.

Ich  habe ja auch 16:10 und hätte es bei nächsten Mal wohl wieder so gemacht  aber wegen den 10% (ich habe eben mal einen screenshot in der Höhe um 10% verkleinert, da fehlt oben und unten jeweils eine Fingerbreite) würde ich *mir* die Auswahl  nicht so massiv reduzieren.
Egal, 2025 gibt es wohl eh keine 16:10 mehr.


----------

